# Hi And Red Tape



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Hi All, I have accepted a teaching Job that starts In August at an International school in Changzhou. Being unused to big cities (I am from a town of 250,000) I am glad that it has a small (only in China) pop of 3 million.
I have heaps of questions, but will start with 1st few.
Ok have a friend who has asthma and sometimes can get out of breath,
Will pollution be of concern.
Can you buy or hire portable (like they use in mountain climbing) O2 bottles in China?

Is it difficult to get visa and travel to other Asian countries (I only speak English) during my many school holiday breaks?

One more thing it seems a lot of red tape to go through to get a z visa Did others have same issue (almost 2 months so far, police checks, Documents back and forth etc) ???
Ok Thanks all
Dazz


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Generally no issues getting visas for neighbouring countries. 
Use the web sites for the particular government to determine whether you need a visa and to locate the nearest consular or embassy, make the application and wait. You will probably find a necessity to travel to another city for a consulate; as far as I am aware all embassies are in Beijing. Freedom of movement around the country is generally no big deal (except maybe Tibet). Depending on where you need to go for a visa fats trains are great; all major cities are well served with domestic flights.

Whether rail or flying you MUST travel with your passport; you will not be allowed into a rail station without, and you will need to present it when purchasing tickets. I am not sure how things work for on-line purchase of flight tickets - my wife does all that for us!!

Unable to help with your own visa application - I have retired here and find associated visa processes very straightforward, again thanks to the boss!!!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

When travelling about in China always have your Passport with you. The only time I do not carry it is when travelling around local shops and then I always have colour photocopies of my details page and the page showing my residents permit. I also carry a copy of the document from the local police station.

Only once in 8 years have I been stopped and asked to produce my passport and that was on a weekend visit to Shenyang. Which reminds me Peter that our hotel was on a hill above a railway terminus and there were train whistles day and night.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> When travelling about in China always have your Passport with you. The only time I do not carry it is when travelling around local shops and then I always have colour photocopies of my details page and the page showing my residents permit. I also carry a copy of the document from the local police station.
> 
> Only once in 8 years have I been stopped and asked to produce my passport and that was on a weekend visit to Shenyang. Which reminds me Peter that our hotel was on a hill above a railway terminus and there were train whistles day and night.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Hi Billy and Pete, Do you know why foreigners have to travel around the country they are living and working in with a passport and show it. You wouldn't have to show it in the town you are living in etc would you?
daz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Hi Billy and Pete, Do you know why foreigners have to travel around the country they are living and working in with a passport and show it. You wouldn't have to show it in the town you are living in etc would you?
> daz


In China everyone must carry ID, the Chinese have identity cards, we have passports. I have never been asked for my passport as proof of identity but I normally have my Chinese driving licence on me.

I have had two passports stolen and thus refuse to carry it with me. But you can, technically speaking, be fined for not carrying ID.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> In China everyone must carry ID, the Chinese have identity cards, we have passports. I have never been asked for my passport as proof of identity but I normally have my Chinese driving licence on me.
> 
> I have had two passports stolen and thus refuse to carry it with me. But you can, technically speaking, be fined for not carrying ID.


Ok thanks Eric, if you can answer is about control knowing where everyone (roughly is) or is it just a case of that's the way it's always been done or is it a security measure? Ok Just asking, I suppose it is similar to pretty much always carry ID in the form of drivers license in Western countries.
dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Ok thanks Eric, if you can answer is about control knowing where everyone (roughly is) or is it just a case of that's the way it's always been done or is it a security measure? Ok Just asking, I suppose it is similar to pretty much always carry ID in the form of drivers license in Western countries.
> dazz


Firstly it is law here and secondly it is a security measure. They apply it mainly to their own people but if they do not like you or you did something wrong, they feel, then they can use lack of identity as an excuse to hold you in detention.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Ok thanks for the info. So your advice would be when out of school grounds, including Changzhou and especially if travelling to another city/area, always take my passport? I suppose a colour copy with say an Aussie drivers License would not be good enough? i don't realish the idea of losing (or having it stolen) my passport> Is there something else they will accept as ID?
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Ok thanks for the info. So your advice would be when out of school grounds, including Changzhou and especially if travelling to another city/area, always take my passport? I suppose a colour copy with say an Aussie drivers License would not be good enough? i don't realish the idea of losing (or having it stolen) my passport> Is there something else they will accept as ID?
> Dazz


If I am local and simply visiting the city then I never ever carry my passport and have never had a problem. But if traveling around China you will need to carry, even for simple things like booking a hotel room.

I may sound complacent as my wife is Chinese and even booking hotel rooms she uses her ID card, but legally the Hotel can ask for my passport as the local PSB need to be informed of an expats presence, it is for your own safety.

And be warned never ever attempt to stay in a hotel room with a woman who is not your wife. They still frown on this sort of thing.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> If I am local and simply visiting the city then I never ever carry my passport and have never had a problem. But if traveling around China you will need to carry, even for simple things like booking a hotel room.
> 
> I may sound complacent as my wife is Chinese and even booking hotel rooms she uses her ID card, but legally the Hotel can ask for my passport as the local PSB need to be informed of an expats presence, it is for your own safety.
> 
> And be warned never ever attempt to stay in a hotel room with a woman who is not your wife. They still frown on this sort of thing.


Ok Thanks for that advice. (I did kinda have a slight giggle about the last point you mentioned, that does seem interesting)
Ok now I have to ask so more advice.
So what is best way to carry passport to limited it being lost or stolen/pickpocketed? ( i have heard pickpockets are very skilled in China)
Like ok I am not dumb enough to have it in my back-pocket hanging out or that, but is it best for us (wife and i) to carry our own each? (Like most women she carries everything in a handbag, that would be a great (and easy i reckon) target for purse snatches)! Ok I will have a money belt with me, but not that easy just to slip a passport in or out of on demand and only wear coats when its cold. so thoughts, suggestions and advice!
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Ok Thanks for that advice. (I did kinda have a slight giggle about the last point you mentioned, that does seem interesting)
> Ok now I have to ask so more advice.
> So what is best way to carry passport to limited it being lost or stolen/pickpocketed? ( i have heard pickpockets are very skilled in China)
> Like ok I am not dumb enough to have it in my back-pocket hanging out or that, but is it best for us (wife and i) to carry our own each? (Like most women she carries everything in a handbag, that would be a great (and easy i reckon) target for purse snatches)! Ok I will have a money belt with me, but not that easy just to slip a passport in or out of on demand and only wear coats when its cold. so thoughts, suggestions and advice!
> Dazz


Both times my passport was stolen it was in the wife's handbag and a motorbike pair of thieves took her bag. Just carry it yourself, however you like to but obviously not in a back pocket. They tend to target women more than men, so carry your wife's handbag when out together.

But to be fair crime against expats is small time here so do not panic.

If you visit bars, especially Karoke type places then make sure you are with Chinese friends who are locals, it helps if anything goes wrong. In a place like Chanzhou you are unlikely to come up against such problems. Certain area's in Beijing and Shanghai and even here in Chongqing are a different matter.

As long as you are sensible and do not get drunk downtown then Chanzhou is a good place to be. Not that you will get drunk downtown because there ain't any bars lol.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> Both times my passport was stolen it was in the wife's handbag and a motorbike pair of thieves took her bag. Just carry it yourself, however you like to but obviously not in a back pocket. They tend to target women more than men, so carry your wife's handbag when out together.
> 
> But to be fair crime against expats is small time here so do not panic.
> 
> ...


No bars and no red light district LOL Sounds like you really checked old Changzhou out to make sure!. 
Not a problem anyway I don't drink, just given up smoking and well at 50 just enjoy the peace and quiet of not having a nagging or complaining wife or being killed by her hitting said hand-back (that seems to be able to carry everything including the kitchen sink in it) over my head, so going to try and stay on the straight and narrow.
So inside a jacket pocket? a money belt Ok, what about a back packs? 
i ask cause i would feel strange carrying the handbag (Granted I could actually lift it that is LOL)
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Ok Thanks for that advice. (I did kinda have a slight giggle about the last point you mentioned, that does seem interesting)
> Ok now I have to ask so more advice.
> So what is best way to carry passport to limited it being lost or stolen/pickpocketed? ( i have heard pickpockets are very skilled in China)
> Like ok I am not dumb enough to have it in my back-pocket hanging out or that, but is it best for us (wife and i) to carry our own each? (Like most women she carries everything in a handbag, that would be a great (and easy i reckon) target for purse snatches)! Ok I will have a money belt with me, but not that easy just to slip a passport in or out of on demand and only wear coats when its cold. so thoughts, suggestions and advice!
> Dazz


Wife's handbag is a no no, lost one passport that way. Motorbike riding thieves target handbags, if you wear a jacket keep it in the inside pocked next to your chest, they can still steal it though. In a crowded situation if someone sticks a news paper in front of your face put your hand over any pocket with valuables. Knock the news paper out of the way and stare at the person, they will back down fast.

Back pocket is an easy target with a razor blade. Front pocket is good but again beware of distraction tactics like the newspaper trick. If any distraction happens then the first IA is to put you hand on anything valuable.


----------

